# Export iTunes library to M3U playlists!!



## matt_aj (Jan 23, 2006)

I found this on a site that works great. You can download the gui version and export any or all of your iTunes playlists to M3U playlists so you can play them on almost any media player!!

http://www.ericdaugherty.com/dev/itunesexport/gettingstarted.html

Just make sure you run it from your local computer and not on a network share...

I have been looking for a solution for this for awhile now. I want to make a playlist on my media center box that is the same as on my Ipod so I don't have to create multiple playlists of the current music I listen to.


----------

